# mixer parts



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i have two mixers and need parts for them.one is an essix 3 bagger i need bearings for and the other is a 2 bag stone that i need rubbers for.does anyone have a source for thier parts?i have searched the internet(not real hard yet)but thought maybe this would be a quicker way to find them.you can email me at 
[email protected]
and that way there is no advertising on site.thanks guys


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Stacker, Just a thought. I could almost always find parts for my mixers at equipment rental places-- their service departments are pretty good at running stuff down.

JVC


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Thats the same place I get parts for alot of my equipment. It would be your best bet. That or try to contact the company directly.


----------

